# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  11-12.09.2010 Чемпионат ESLÜ по FH

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

В эти выходные прошел открытый чемпионат Общества Немецких Овчарок Эстонии по FH.
Судил Keijo Kodis (FIN)
Количество участников: 16 пар в FH-2 и 4 пары в FH-1
Следовое покрытие: травяное поле.

С оценкой "отлично" и суммой в 96 баллов победителем стал 
*Игорь Сухалет с немецкой овчаркой Unerschrocken Wimba*!!!!



От всей души поздравляю Игоря и Вимку!!!

Полные результаты здесь

----------


## Tatjana

Игорь, поздравляю от всей души!!!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax: 

Теперь настраивайся на Чемпионат Европы в Словении! Удачи вам, ни пуха, ни пера!

----------


## barrbosa

Как бы опыт у такого проводника  позаимствовать
Да ВИМБЕ равных нет
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!! :0173:  :0173:  :0173:

----------


## inna

Игорь поздравляю!!! Вимба молодчинка просто! :Ay:

----------


## Nubira

Игорь, Таня, поздравляю ваш дружный тандем !!!  :Ax:  :Az:

----------


## Monika

FH1 pervuju mesto m&#245; polutshili s 71 otshkov  :Ap: 
Monika Laneman i Born to Win White General

----------

